# HandPhone Klaxon Horn



## THE STIG (Aug 31, 2022)

Bicycle ?  Motorcycle


----------



## nick tures (Sep 1, 2022)

start it at $20


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 1, 2022)

Working?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 4, 2022)

How big is this?


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 4, 2022)

30 works?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 1, 2022)

Ill take a stab at it for 50 buxs !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 1, 2022)

60


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 1, 2022)

Working? Mounting bracket looks questionable......please advise!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks fairly large, with 8 fasteners.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 1, 2022)

Put a coin next to it?


----------

